# Red Devil at LFS......should I?.....



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Found this guy today at my LFS. Couple of questions, can he be housed in a 55 by himself? Im getting a 75g for xmas, but thats several months away. Im really pressed for fish space as I am trying to grow out some blue gene dempseys and a few green texas carpintis, but thinking I might make a few bucks off of him if i cant make the room.

The manager said he would cut me a deal since we are kinda friends and he would sell him to me for $25. I think its a good deal, but wanted to know what other members think.

The photos arent that good as they were taken on my cell, but it truely is a stunning fish and about 9".


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Very nice indeed. He absolutely would need at least the 75gal to himself, so you'd have to get that up and running as soon as possible...but at 9" he's not full grown yet and a couple months in a 55gal, with plenty of filtration!, and no tankmates should probably be okay. Only as a temporary thing for a few months though


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I'd say go for it as long as the 55 gallon is only temporary. A 75 gallon is the minimum tank I'd keep a RD in. If you can get a 5 or a 6 foot tank for that guy that'd be even better. They make good wetpets for sure and that one looks pretty nice.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree...should be okay til' Christmas. That fish is definitely worth it! :thumb: 
BV


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

That's a beautiful devil. I'd say if your heart is set on him, go for it! He'll do ok in the 55g until Christmas and then he'll love the new space.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

It is a beautiful RD/Midas! Putting it in a 55 will present no problem for a few months if you want to put it into the 75. It may have been raised in a 55 anyway and mature. I've had dozens of RD and Midas that never got any larger than 9", even in 180 gal aquariums.

I classify RD/Midas as "Hiders" and "Seekers". This one looks like a "Seeker" - they make great water-pets. The "Hiders" (I've had a number of them over the years) are just that. They are rarely seen out in the tank.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

How big do these monsters get? He could possibly be 10", but he would be by himself. There isnt a blemish on him and he VERY personable. He swims up to the glass as soon as you walk up. The guy at the FS said that they owner had trained him to swim to the top when he was feeding him and allowed him to pet his head. Dont know if that is true or not, but he definitely a seeker!


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

By the way, the lfs got him on trade in. Apparently he killed everything else in a the tank including a 15" alligator gar.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

That's an awesome looking RD/Midas. I would definitely go for it with the 55g temp tank and then up grade to the 75g. That fish is worth it....very nice color on that one! :thumb: Nice hump too!


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

stuckinthemiddle said:


> How big do these monsters get? He could possibly be 10", but he would be by himself. There isnt a blemish on him and he VERY personable. He swims up to the glass as soon as you walk up. The guy at the FS said that they owner had trained him to swim to the top when he was feeding him and allowed him to pet his head. Dont know if that is true or not, but he definitely a seeker!


Somes males can reach 14" total length, but that's over a few more years. It seems most reach 12" easily. And he sounds like a typical RD, killing everyone else in his tank!


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

I guess I should have mentioned on the size question... are you sure it's a male? If it's a female it may be almost fully grown, and I'v seen a few females with humps that large.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Actually I just assumed that it was a male because of the long finage. Can anyone tell from the photos? If it is a female, that would be awesome since Ken davis said he had some larger males.

Can you sex them by color or any other traits?


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

stuckinthemiddle said:


> Actually I just assumed that it was a male because of the long finage. Can anyone tell from the photos? If it is a female, that would be awesome since Ken davis said he had some larger males.
> 
> Can you sex them by color or any other traits?


Fin extensions or hump size aren't good ways to sex. You'll have to look close up at the breeding tube or pull the fish out and look at the vent area to sex. I will find some pictures and attach them.

Also, I'm sure you know this but if you want to keep a breeding pair they will need a 6-foot-long tank for this, and also commonly need a divider between the male and female due to aggression.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Two links with great information on sexing:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... devil+vent

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... vent+midas


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah as soon as I posted that, I looked up and saw my lil ole 55g..... Getting the cart before the horse as my mom always says. I guess a 75g wont work for a breeding pair so it just gives me a good reason to talk the wife into getting a 125g. (Moving around xmas to a bigger place)

Thanks for the info Natalie. I will try to get more pics when I take him home on Friday (*** already decided  ). Taking my con pairs & a small texas to the LFS tomorrow to make some room.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Yay! I'm very excited for you.


----------

